# Lenovo Tab 3 A10-70 choppy YouTube



## Winudertas (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello guys. I bought Lenovo Tab 3 A10-70 today, but I see some problems. Sometimes screen doesn't recognize first touch, maybe I'm pressing not so hard? YouTube App video (720p) looks like a few FPS down compared to watching with Galaxy S7 Edge, sometimes I see a real slow down in the YouTube video. This tablet have Android 6.0, 2GB RAM and MediaTek MT8735 1.3GHz CPU. What you guys thing: it's a failed device in my hand or MediaTek MT8735 + Android 6.0 sucks so hard?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 11, 2016)

You compare David vs Goliath... 

MEDIATEK SUCKS!!!


----------



## Winudertas (Aug 11, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You compare David vs Goliath...
> 
> MEDIATEK SUCKS!!!



I understand that Galaxy S7 Edge is in the other league, but MediaTek MT8735 must play 720p YouTube videos without any trouble, so what's the problem?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 11, 2016)

Winudertas said:


> I understand that Galaxy S7 Edge is in the other league, but MediaTek MT8735 must play 720p YouTube videos without any trouble, so what's the problem?



Mali-T720 MP2 GPU is crap... well, the CPU is not enough... the cores and speed... it contains also same things as any other desktop part. Accelerators... 

The problem with mediatek, it doesn't pay any patents, so it is open sourced, half arsed crap. The juicy stuff always is patented, the premium price goes actually there. It does not contain the parts to have smooth and most efficient operation. Some workarounds... still...  crap...


----------



## Winudertas (Aug 12, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Mali-T720 MP2 GPU is crap... well, the CPU is not enough... the cores and speed... it contains also same things as any other desktop part. Accelerators...
> 
> The problem with mediatek, it doesn't pay any patents, so it is open sourced, half arsed crap. The juicy stuff always is patented, the premium price goes actually there. It does not contain the parts to have smooth and most efficient operation. Some workarounds... still...  crap...



I think I have failed device. Battery charges only up to 98% and stuck, screen sometimes doesn't respond to first touch. Nice one, Lenovo.


----------

